# Need recommendations for brand of new 24" single wall electric oven



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

52 views to this thread and yet nobody is willing to offer me any recommendations?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

I like GE cooking over other brands..time for remodel ?? 24" is pretty small..


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Recommendations for new 24" oven*

No $$ in the budget to do a remodel, just to buy a new oven. My home which was my parent's home, both are now deceased, the home was built in 1962, the kitchen now has an almond colored Whirlpool side by side refrigerator, an almond colored G.E. dishwasher, a brushed chromed finish Frigidaire electric cooktop, brushed chromed Nutone ventahood overhead which is still original, it has had 2 new Nutone fan motors installed since 1962, my current G.E. 19 year old oven which no longer works is black. Should I try and find an almond colored 24" oven or just buy another 24" black one? You got an opinion on Whirlpool ovens or Frigidaire ovens? Kenmore ovens sold by Sears? Sears currently sells a Kenmore oven which the sales guy told me was made by Frigidaire.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Well like i said; i'd buy GE cooking. if price is the main consideration-just buy whatever brand is the least expensive..buy black,you won't find an Almond color anyway..another alternative would be-call a local servicer and have the electronic control rebuilt or swaped out. call around with your model # etc. prob in the $400+/- range..


----------



## Stevoreno (Mar 22, 2010)

Jacques said:


> Well like i said; i'd buy GE cooking. if price is the main consideration-just buy whatever brand is the least expensive..buy black,you won't find an Almond color anyway..another alternative would be-call a local servicer and have the electronic control rebuilt or swaped out. call around with your model # etc. prob in the $400+/- range..


Have the control board in a 19 year old oven rebuilt? Not an option. If a new G.E. control board was still available which according to G.E. it's not, the problem would have already been resolved. I have located 2 almond colored models, one is a Whirlpool and is sold at Lowe's, the other is a Kenmore model sold at Sears which Sears told me is made by Frigidaire.

http://s.shld.net/is/image/Sears/02...n=1&qlt=90,0&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0



Here's a Frigidaire model sold at Sears, not almond but white. It looks almost like the Kenmore model sold at Sears.


http://s.shld.net/is/image/Sears/02...n=1&qlt=90,0&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0


----------

